
An open letter to Trump and Putin: The world needs Nuclear Zero - aburan28
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/homeland-security/319740-an-open-letter-to-trump-and-putin-the-world-needs
======
exabrial
Ideally, yes. But the cat's out of the bag, I don't think we can go back. Best
case option is cool heads and seeking common ground, rather than divisive
politics. That starts at home.

